# Devils Lake Fishing Report 7/5



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing on Devils Lake has been excellent this past week. Walleye anglers are 
finding that the warmer temps are finally starting to move fish a bit deeper. 
Anlgers are now finding fish cranking shallow windy shorelines, trolling cranks 
or bottom bouncers with spinners along rocky shorelines or old sunken points, 
slip bobbering in the trees, and jigging the bridges. Some of the better areas 
this week have been the sunken points of Birklands, Foughty?s, Stromme 
Addition, the north end of Creel Bay, Ft. Totten/Cactus, Bud Bay, Patience 
Point, and the Howard Farm area. Anglers are also catching fish cranking in 
Pelican and the Howard Farm area or trolling and jigging the Golden Highway, 
the old marina at Grahams Island, and the sunken Black Tiger road. Pike 
continue to be caught along with the walleyes. For white bass, the Woods 
Rutten road, storm sewer area, and the north end of Creel have been the better 
spots. For you shore fisherman, anglers have been doing pretty good along Hwy 
57 between the dike and Acorn Ridge, the bridges of 57, 20, Six Mile, & Mauvee, 
the north end of Creel from Hwy 19 to the lift station, and the Grahams Island 
road. The best shore fishing?s been early morning and late evening.


----------

